# Heads-up: HF 2HP/5 micron DC on sale for $190.00



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html Normal price is $250. PLUS with the coupon DISC20 it's $152!!!! I haven't tried to check out with the coupon in place, but it does show in my cart. Man, I don't really have room for this thing. But this, with a Thein cyclone in front of it would really do a great job...for less than $200 total!

Just FYI for you all.

Mike


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Even better!*

DEcember Issue Woodworker's Journal page 59 shows the same HF unit 2 HP 5 Micron at $149.99. coupon on the page. Buy The Mag save another $40.00. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice. If it's going to save me money, please continue to one-up me whenever possible. :notworthy: Buying it at my local HF with that coupon would save me $29 in shippping. They have it in stock; I checked. Hmm.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I can't remember the last time it was their suggested price. It's always $139 or $149 with the right coupon.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, I'm new at this stuff. Discovering it all for the first time is fun. I had no idea this thing is always on sale/has a coupon. You guys need to pre-empt my thoughts before I unleash them on the world and embarass myself again. 

I'm going to Lowe's tonight to see if I can finagle together a Thein Separator. My ShopVac is small and has the 1.5" hose. Pretty sure it's 1.5"...need to measure. It's small, but has quite a bit of suction though. I need to try to make a 4" to 1.5" reducer somehow. Maybe PVC fittings? My TS has the DC vent directly on the bottom, so gravity would help the dust/chips move along. $30 in parts is cheaper than almost $200 for the HF unit+hose+whatever else.

If I can't make my current vac work correctly, I'll be buying the HF unit. With the REAL coupon.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I got mine before the big coupons came out, it was something like $189.00 and then the 20% coupon. Came out to like $152.00... Of course the $139.00 coupons started showing up a couple months later... Eh no biggie. I still like my DC...


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> DEcember Issue Woodworker's Journal page 59 shows the same HF unit 2 HP 5 Micron at $149.99. coupon on the page. Buy The Mag save another $40.00. :thumbsup: bill


My local Barnes & Noble still has the October edition up. Is Woodworker's Journal a bi-monthly magazine? I really was hoping to pick up the magazine tonight an buy the DC tomorrow. My plan for the ShopVac fell through. It's got a super-skinny 1" hose. This HF DC with a Theil separator will be all I'll need.

*edit*
I just subscribed to the digital edition.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*look through some other mags*



mikeintexas said:


> My local Barnes & Noble still has the October edition up. Is Woodworker's Journal a bi-monthly magazine? I really was hoping to pick up the magazine tonight an buy the DC tomorrow. My plan for the ShopVac fell through. It's got a super-skinny 1" hose. This HF DC with a Theil separator will be all I'll need.
> 
> *edit*
> I just subscribed to the digital edition.


http://www.harborfreight.com/more-couponsusa.html?hft_adv=10062

This time of year many magazines offer the HF coupons inside, just thumb through until you find one. HF has an online coupon link, but I don't know if you can print them out for instore use. Maybe someone has...? :blink: bill


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I looked at all the online coupons for HF they have, and the DC was not among them.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for that link, woodnthings. I subscribed to the digital version of Woodworker's Journal (to be honest, I much prefer good old fashioned print mags by a longshot) just so I could have access to the coupons in the Dec issue...and b/c it's nice to have the magazine.  After I printed out page 60 with the coupon for the DC on it, I thought "Wow...what if they don't take "photocopies" (which is what it looks like on my black/white laser printer?" So I called my local HF and explained that my magazine "gets emailed to me" and I printed out the coupon. The salesgirl said "As long as I can scan the barcode or read the 8-digits under it, it doesn't matter how you got the coupon." So I'm golden. This DC for $150 is a real bargain.

Not news to you guys, but I just found out that basically, this is the same DC as another well-known brand (not Grizzly...Delta, IIRC or was in Jet?). Made by the same manuf, just rebranded. It's gotten great reviews. I've done my reading; pairing this DC up with a Theil separator nets you a really nice DC system for not a whole lot of change. For the occasional woodworker/home project guy like me, this is perfect. I know it's not a $20K cabinet production shop system. But this will fit my needs perfectly. I'm looking forward to building my separator...I need to start another thread on that.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

cocheseuga said:


> I looked at all the online coupons for HF they have, and the DC was not among them.


Me too. I did that before subscribing. I didn't know that mag offered a digital subscription. Lucky me! Now let's just hope that when I got to HF tomorrow that they honor my "photocopied coupon." (It's not photocopied. I printed out that page of the mag from my digital copy of the magazine). As insurance I printed out the email saying "Thanks for your digital order of Woodworker's Journal..."


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

I've used the 20% coupons printed straight off the net with no problems. Even printed in B/W.

Be sure to show us your new toy when you get it and let us know how you like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Will do, dmh. Thanks for letting me know that you've had no probs using computer-printed coupons. That's reassuring.
I'm actually setting up a shop from scratch...and I don't have a lot of scratch right now, so a little at a time. I'm buying this DC tomorrow and I'll be making a Thein separator for it. My table saw comes in the end of next week, so I'm pretty excited and looking foward to making dust.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Just thought I'd let you all know that I bought the HF DC for $149. I tried to use the 20% coupon too but they wouldn't go for it. I get an "E" for effort though! :thumbsup: 

Got it halfway assembled last night; will finish tonight. The instructions SUCK. If this DC sucks half as hard as the instructions do, I'll never have dust in the shop at all. LOL! I also ordered the flex-duct and PVC fittings from HF online. The store did not have them, despite what they told me on the phone. I'll probably buy the other materials for the Thein separator tonight...at least I can have the materials ready. Can't cut the holes for the fittings since I'm not sure what their diameter is.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

i forget what i paid for it a few months ago, but i know i was on here telling you guys about the coupon only to have you guys showing me how to get it cheaper (thanks by the way) but anywho, i really like this DC, i have yet to build the dust seperator (will get to it later) but not a bad unit for the price.

I agree on the instrcutions (worthless) - I even had to elongate some of the motor mount holes for them to fit - but all said and done thing works great


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

I've yet to use it (delivery of my TS has been pushed back 7 days :furious: ) but just letting it run and I'm really impressed by the volume of air and strength of suction this thing has. It sure seems like a heck of a deal for $150. Built like a tank and looks like it will hold up over time. It is a big machine though, especially in a 2-car garage that's already full of The Crap of Life. 

It'll be even bigger when I attach my separator to it. However, I feel like this is a really good purchase for me at this time. I'm just setting up shop and figured that the DC would be something I'd wind up buying eventually, so might as well do it up front. :gunsmilie:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Just remember, you don't want to use the stock filter bag. 5 microns is WAY too coarse. Upgrade to either a 1 micron canister or bag filter. 

Wynn Environmental sells their 35A canister that is widely popular, and Highland Woodworking sells a 1 micron bag that will work... The bag is cheaper, the canister breathes a LOT better.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info and links, dbhost. Do you recommend changing the bag even if I'm using a Thein Separator in front of the DC? I looked at that filter from Wynn; it costs more than the DC did. Ah, the 80/20 paper is $109. That's not bad at all. Much better at actual filtering you say? I do like that...so would my contacts. Stuff in the air bothers my eyes.


----------

